# How was the Panguitch deer hunt?



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Just a bit curious how the hunt went, if the deer and elk returned in good numbers after the fire. My buddy turned his tag back in though I wanted to head down and help him with the hunt. Appreciate any feedback...


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

People i know did great, both in and out of the burn areas.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I live in the Panguich unit and it has been slower on the western side for the people I talk to. Its been warmer than usual too. Only my 16 year old had a tag. He got a 4x3 opening afternoon. Sorry I don't know why photo rotated or how to fix.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice buck, well done to the youngster Irish Lad! Yeah, I know it was pretty warm down south before and during the hunts, figured that would play into things. Hope you don't mind me reposting yer pic...


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> People i know did great, both in and out of the burn areas.


Thanks for the insight JC. Bet it was a mess to deal with in the burn areas though...


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Perry, I may not have an answer to your question as posted, but during the archery hunt there seemed to be plenty of deer and elk outside of the burn area (I took a high forked 3-point and got busted by a cow with a 5-point bull.) and when they finally opened up more of the burn area after the archery hunt, I saw the normal number of deer in the non-burn areas at Yankee Meadows when I went fishing there. It's unfortunate your friend turned in his tag, but I have to admit that I too thought the unit was toast (pun intended).:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Lee, congrats on your success! Was really looking forward to seeing that unit, it's pretty awesome looking from all the pics I've seen. I'm hopeful that all the re-seeding and other efforts will help the area along to where it will recoop sooner rather than much later. Mule deer are fascinating critters, they never cease to amaze me... 

BTW, you are quite an inspiration Lee and I admire you a great deal as both a hunter and a man. Keep it up and stay frosty my friend!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the stories, folks! Keep them coming.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

stillhunterman said:


> View attachment 122825
> 
> 
> Nice buck, well done to the youngster Irish Lad! Yeah, I know it was pretty warm down south before and during the hunts, figured that would play into things. Hope you don't mind me reposting yer pic...


Not at all. I appreciate it.


----------

